# a link between ibs and spotting?



## Daybreak02 (Sep 15, 2002)

Hi..I'm new here. I was thrilled to find this..stumbled onto this site while searching for something that confirmed what I have suspected for awhile now - that ibs and midcycle bleeding go together. I've been doing this for the last 2 months and had an episode of it 3 years ago. A gastroenterologist at that time agreed with me, but at the time my ibs was mostly D..now it tends to be more constipation. I could understand it with the D, because I take bc pills, but now..not sure. Anyway, just wondered if anyone else had this problem ?


----------



## mysti (Jul 30, 2002)

I noticed that when my IBS was really bad I would spot during ovulation. I guess your not alone.


----------



## testill (Oct 3, 2002)

From what I understand from my Gyn and literature, the link is not between IBS and spotting. Spotting around menstration and IBS are both symptoms of Endometriosis. Other symptoms are painfull periods, painful sex, abdominal pain and/or lower back pain. You should check with an ob/gyn. at least to rule out any reproductive diseases.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Yep, I totally agree with the endometriosis thing.I just had a hysterectomy back in April. Endo and adhesions and adenomyosis and fibroid tumor and cysts and attachment of the colon to the ovary. Very bad stuff.Unfortunately very little of my condition was read by tests.I had trouble getting my surgery.However after all was said and done, the surgery pathology report came back with an apalling condition.My surgery ran way over time.It took them 4 1/2 hours to clean up the pelvic disaster.Female reproductive problems are hard to diagnose.If you feel ill keep pushing until you get the right answers.My reproductive/colon fusion left me with IBS-C.Kamie


----------

